# Smoked Brisket and ribs today



## Last Drift (Jun 30, 2009)

Gave the new pit another try today, this time a brisket and some ribs.

It tasted as good as it looked.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Looks great! That's a heck of a smoke ring on that brisket.


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

looks great! x2 on the smoke ring ribs look good also great job!!


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

Smoke ring was the first thing that caught my eye. Those ribs made my mouth start watering.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

that looks tasty


----------



## CaptainMikeT (Jun 29, 2013)

That's a heck of a smoke ring! Looks tasty.:texasflag


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Brisket looks awesome. Lunch time?


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Ribs look great! That's a great smoke ring on that brisket. Congrats!


----------



## Last Drift (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for the comments, I used the Arron Franklin technique I found on youtube for the ribs. It worked like a charm. These are the best ribs I have cooked to date.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Last Drift said:


> Thanks for the comments, I used the Arron Franklin technique I found on youtube for the ribs. It worked like a charm. These are the best ribs I have cooked to date.


great youtube channel.


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

BAMM!!! That may be the best smoke ring I laid my eyes on. Looks mighty tasty and near perfection. What kind of pit are you using?


----------



## Last Drift (Jun 30, 2009)

It's a 42" smoker pit from Pits by JJ. It has some to do with the pit but more to do with how you season your brisket. I will send you a PM.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Last Drift said:


> It's a 42" smoker pit from Pits by JJ. It has some to do with the pit but more to do with how you season your brisket. I will send you a PM.


Looks great. The brisket looks top notch. Whats the secret. Maybe you can hit me with one of those pms.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Looks like lots of Tenderquick?


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Drew_Smoke said:


> Looks like lots of Tenderquick?


Yep !


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

scwine said:


> Looks great! That's a heck of a smoke ring on that brisket.


2X!!!


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

i wouldn't leve Tenderquick on for more then 30 mins myself


----------



## Last Drift (Jun 30, 2009)

20 min is all it takes.


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

I never leave it on more than 20 minutes then wash it all off. Trial and error is a good teacher. I am watching two pork loins smoke for a rancher in West Texas right now. Should be ready around 7:00 and serve at 7:30.


----------



## djbutter22 (Jul 17, 2013)

w_r_ranch said:


> 2X!!!


That ain't smoke, that's a chemical reaction otherwise known as curing

Ribs look amazing though


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

*Real smoke ring!*

Here's some pics of an authentic smoke ring!
Hey that looks great really and the ribs look perfect!


----------



## djbutter22 (Jul 17, 2013)

teamfirstcast said:


> Here's some pics of an authentic smoke ring!
> Hey that looks great really and the ribs look perfect!


Authentically chemically induced. Smoke doesn't penetrate meat that far and make it turn that pink. That's obvioulsly a curing agent. If you didn't use one, you might want to check your rub because it's in there. 
That being said, I'd eat that 3 meals a day!


----------



## Last Drift (Jun 30, 2009)

I hate to burst everyones bubble, but just look at the brisket cut it has historically been one the worst tasting meets on a cow, thats why its cheap. You have to do something to it make it taste better, I think the most of you would agree that salt is one of the most widely used ingredients. Salt historically has been used as preservative on everything from meat to vegetables as a preservation agent and yes it causes a chemical reaction. 

Just take a look at some of the store bought rubs in addition to salt and spices they contain names of chemicals that most of us can pronounce.

I personally think that salt, whether its a curing salt or coarse salt makes a brisket taste better. 

I love salted brisket to each his own.


----------



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

*Tenderquick*



bigl said:


> I never leave it on more than 20 minutes then wash it all off. Trial and error is a good teacher. I am watching two pork loins smoke for a rancher in West Texas right now. Should be ready around 7:00 and serve at 7:30.


So if you use Tenderquick and wash it off after 20 min, is there any need to salt it before cooking?


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

POCLANCE said:


> So if you use Tenderquick and wash it off after 20 min, is there any need to salt it before cooking?


Poclance I do use salt in my brisket rub. If you want to try something new order some Butchers injection I like to mix it with beef broth and some water. If you get a chance try it and cook to 200 internal temp. Unless it is for a competition then I would recommend 190.
I have worked on my brisket rub for four years and will leave it alone for now.
I just had friends leave after testing three ways to cook chicken. They were all good and moist but we did have a winner. All were brined.


----------



## Last Drift (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice looking chicken.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

bigl, PM me your brisket rub recipe


----------

